# Cool Weather! Chili Time! Call for Recipes!



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

It's that time and cquon started it. It is time to make a giant, steaming pot full of chili - more than enough to freeze a bunch for later. I am a Cincinnati Five Way lover - cannot help myself. Anyone alse here make chili? Have a recipe worth mentioning? Funny chili story?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


>


Are those Skyline or Gold Star pictures? :dr:dr:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I love chili too. Whole Foods has had a great selection of dried chiles I've been trying out, but haven't made chili yet. 

I am looking forward to seeing some recipes posted in this thread. Prefer one that call for whole chiles to be ground.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I love chili too. Whole Foods has had a great selection of dried chiles I've been trying out, but haven't made chili yet.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing some recipes posted in this thread. Prefer one that call for whole chiles to be ground.


I'll post the one Mrs. Moo used for Cinti Chili (with my mods noted). She either way over-cayenne'ed or it's just a hot recipe, which is not typical Cinti. I topped with grated cheese so that took most of the heat away.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds like fun this winter. Any recommendations for storing it? I freeze things but I am always uneasy and afraid of the freezer burn.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

BigFrankMD said:


> Sounds like fun this winter. Any recommendations for storing it? I freeze things but I am always uneasy and afraid of the freezer burn.


I fill any kind of plastic airtight thingie to nearly full, let cool, seal and freeze.

Each Moo-brand chili session is made in a giant old enameled canning jar sterilizer and the non-vegitarian is based on at least five pounds of beef. Fair to say, I freeze a lot of chili. It only tastes better six months later.


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't know how other people will like this, but the wife and I put a pot together every couple weeks through winter. I put the "hot" ingredients as a range. I like it very hot, those that don't can adjust accordingly 

(2) # Lean Ground Turkey (The wife's got me on a diet, use beef, pork, or a mixture if you like)
Olive Oil
(1-2) large onions diced
(1) green bell pepper diced
(1) Red bell pepper diced
(1) Yellow bell pepper diced
(3) Serrano Chiles finely diced or pureed (jalapeno's will work)
(4) cloves garlic or 1/2 tsp garlic powder (I run mine through a press, you can finely chop if you dont have a garlic press.)
(2) 15oz. cans crushed Tomato's
(1-2) 15oz. can Water
(1) 15oz. can spicy chili beans (I mash them up cause the wife doesn't like beans) 
(1) TBL Paprika
(2) TBL Cumin
(1/2) Cup Chili Powder
(1/2 - 1) tsp cayenne pepper
(1/4 -1/2) tsp red pepper flakes
(1/2) tsp black pepper
(1/2) tsp white pepper
(1) TBL brown sugar
(3) squares Hershey Milk chocolate (1/4 of a bar i think, it's 1 row of 3 squares)
(1/3) C Masa Harina Flour mixed with (1/2) C hot water

1. In large pot, heat about 1-2 TBL olive oil and saute onions, bell pepper, serannos, and garlic. Remove from pot

2. Add more oil & cook turkey until no longer pink, drain & add veggies back in. 

3. Add crushed tomato's, 1 can water, beans, paprika, cumin, chili powder, cayenne, red pepper flakes, black pepper, and white pepper. If chili is too thick at this point, add water to desired consistency.

4. Simmer for 30 mins.

5. add brown sugar & chocolate. Salt to taste.

6. Add Masa Harina mixture & let simmer an additional 30 mins. If too thick, add more water, if too thin, add another 1/3C masa harina mixed with 1/2 C water. Make sure you bring it back to boiling after adding the masa harina mixture because it doesn't begin to thicken until boiling. 

7. I serve topped with some Sharp Cheddar & Monterry Jack and big old dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I am a day late and a dollar short - there is a previous chili thread, recently started. Please continue on at:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1231639#post1231639

Closed!

p


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I don't follow a set recipe....but this is what I generally do (if I have time)

Smoke a round for a few hours on very low heat...just to get some flavor, not to cook it

Cube it and sear it in a frying pan in butter

toss the whole thing in with some kidney beans and diced tom's

a few oz of tomato paste

a ton of fresh crushed garlic

cayenne and chile powder

mignonette pepper (or just regular), cumin, and maybe some smoked paprika

half can of beer, same of beef broth

a few chipotle peppers

crushed red pepper

chopped and sauteed onion


Adjust the seasonings to your liking and simmer it for a few hours

It makes for a very thick chili...you can thin it with more beer (cooked down) and break it up with some sliced japalenos or larger chunks of stewed tom's if thats more your style.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> I am a day late and a dollar short - there is a previous chili thread, recently started. Please continue on at:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1231639#post1231639
> 
> ...


I unofficially closed this thread - please move over to:

*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1231639#post1231639*


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Another kind of Chili from Portugal/Brazil*

Not exactly a classic chili, but this is something my grandmother made. It is akin to the Brazilian dish called "Feijoada", but not exactly the same. My grandmother was Portuguese but her family lived in Brazil, so something in the recipe must've been lost after it crossed the Atlantic....Anyway, here goes, and sorry for the lack of measurements. Its not an exact science with this dish, you kind of just eye it. Also, its hard not to make a ton of this stuff, but its great to freeze (as is the case w/ Chili). Oh yeah, some of the ingredients some people find weird or gross. Dont worry, once it all stews nobody will be able to tell whats what. So here goes:

You'll need:

-2 Yellow onions
-1 Head of garlic
-Sprigs of parsley
-Several cans of black beans
-Extra virgin olive oil
-Paprika
-Salt and Fresh Ground Pepper
-Some kind of hot pepper flakes (NOT chili powder, more like the kind you find in a pizza shop)
-Bay Leaves

-Several beef short ribs
-1 cube of dried salted beef
-Several small pork chops, pork rib tips, or both
-handful of pigs ears
-1 or 2 pigs feet
-1 strip of smoked bacon (in a slab), or 1 package salt pork, or 1 slab pork belly 
-1 Chorico (If Portuguese style chorico is not found, be sure to use the cured Spanish Chorizo NOT Raw Chorizo and not the Mexican version)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

1)Dice the onions, garlic, and parsley

2)In a VERY LARGE and deep stew pot, brown all the meat in a bit of olive oil and set aside the cooked meat on some paper towel to dry off some of the fat. Discard the fat in the pain, and save a couple tablespoons worth.

3)Drain off the large amount of excess fat at the bottom of the pan but be sure not to throw away the browned particles of along the bottom and sides of the pot.

4)Now, pour in some more olive oil along with a tablespoon or two of the drippings you saved earlier. Once hot, throw in the onions and garlic and sweat those out for a couple minutes.

5)Place the meat back into the pot and mix it around a bit in the onions and garlic. Pour in the cans of beans (dont drain the water) to cover all the meat. Add a teaspoon or two of Paprika, the chopped parsley, 2 or 3 Bay leaves, some of the dried chili flakes, salt, and fresh ground pepper. Mix it up a bit and add some water to make it soupy.

6)Reduce the heat to simmer, cover the pan leaving it open only a crack, and let it sit there for several hours. The longer the better. Just be sure to make sure the water doesn't get too low thus burining the bottom. Add more water if needed and keep boiling it down.

7)Serve with white rice. Brazilians eat it with a grain called "Farofa". Its good but might be difficult to find.


----------

